# Installation skips Destination Select



## chrislovespie (Jan 13, 2011)

I am Max OSX version 10.5.8
2 GHz intel core 2 duo processor

I am trying to install the Livestream Procaster on my MacBook and it just doesn't seem to work. When I open the .pkg file and run the installation process, it skips right past destination select. Every other process gets done and completed, and it even says "Installation Complete" at the end, but the application doesn't show up anywhere on my hard drive. 

I assume this has to do with the idea that without a destination, software would have nowhere to go and thus cannot really be installed, so I'd like to know how to fix this.

If I am wrong, which is highly likely, I'd like to know what is wrong and how I can fix it so I can truly install and run the Livestream Procaster.

P.S. Yes, I am using the Mac version of the software, not Windows.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 13, 2011)

According to the Getting Started - http://www.livestream.com/platform/procaster
You would install the software, and you should have a Livestream Procaster icon on your desktop, which you just double-click. The Livestream Procaster app would be installed in your Applications folder.
You can also look in the /Library/Application Support folder. There should be a Livestream Procaster folder there, which includes an uninstaller, too. That file is named uninstaller.scpt
BTW, if an installer simply installs on your startup volume, it usually doesn't offer you a choice for destination.
Looks like there's good info at the forums on the Livestream site. 
http://www.livestream.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=40


----------

